# Rebel's new sister?



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a new member to this wonderful forum but have been looking at pics and reading posts for a couple of weeks. Rebel is my beautiful red 2-year-old mixed breed. I grew up with a miniature poodle, and I'm about to take the plunge and get a standard poodle. Went to visit the breeder and puppy the other day, and I fell in love. But I made myself go home to really think about what I was about to do. Here are some photos of the sweetheart. (Last 2 look a little washed out, but you get the picture!)

Glenn (don't let my name fool you, I'm a lady!)


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats she is adorable! OH LOL! And WELCOME!!!!!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

So cute - did you get her from a breeder in Alabama? I ask because I was talking with someone from there who said they had a female and someone from Mephis was interested. What a small world if that turned out to be you!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, passion4poodles. Glad to be here. Tried to post Rebels picture under my name, but haven't quite figured that out.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

No, gwtwmum2, but wouldn't that have been something. I've been going to shows for the past 2 years and want to learn how to show and groom her myself. Have quite a bit of learning ahead of me! But I'm game.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Can I ask who the breeder is? I always love to find new good poodle breeders to file away for the future! 
Good luck with the grooming. I hope to get there with mine but I have to admit that I'm not doing as well as I hoped. Wrigley and Sophie get groomed this week by a professional. When I try - it looks like a grade school kid did it!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She is gorgeous - I love the white poos!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll be glad to send you the breeder's name. I haven't actually bought the puppy yet and am still making my decision. I sure don't want her to be sold before I do. Do I sound paranoid???


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, I was the same way when hubby was thinking about Saleen. Once I realized he was going to get her I was alll excited and a little scared she would be sold before we sent our deposite since supposedly there was somebody else interested in her lol.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! She is beautiful and even looks like she has a smile on her face. It sounds like you are going to have tons of fun getting her in the show ring.

I'm going to think positive and figure Rebel already has a sister. Have you picked a name for her?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

She's absolutely lovely. I'm pretty sure I couldn't resist her :smile:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't think I can resist either. I'm still tossing around names. Here's Rebel on his best behavior, trying to convince me to go for it!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Rebel is so cute. I love the look on his face. We just got a new puppy and Murphy is thrilled to have a playmate. Maybe Rebel wants one, too :wink:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Rebel is sure a cute dog! I am SURE he would love a friend... and you can't get a better friend for him than a standard poodle (not biased, am I?? lol)

I think that white girl is beautiful and I hope you don't miss out on her if you decide to go for it, but I think you are doing the right thing to think it over and make sure it is the commitment you want to do. Look forward to seeing pics of her if you decide to go for the plunge.


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

She is very pretty. That is my next one all white. I will have three then. I have Raven the black one just brought home Bo today he is a blk/wht Parti Tuxedo. He is going to the groomer tomorrow and will be posting pictures. Raven has grown so much. Bo is a moose he is almost 30 lbs.and is 15 weeks old.


----------



## atlas (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and congrats! She is adorable! 
How will Rebel feel about getting a sister?


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Very pretty! I think you should get her!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Rebel would love a playmate. He's only 2 1/2 and cries whenever we walk and see other dogs. Going to the beach tomorrow for a few days and will have time to think--I hope!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats on Bo! Can't wait to see pics of him.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Irish123 said:


> She is very pretty. That is my next one all white. I will have three then. I have Raven the black one just brought home Bo today he is a blk/wht Parti Tuxedo. He is going to the groomer tomorrow and will be posting pictures. Raven has grown so much. Bo is a moose he is almost 30 lbs.and is 15 weeks old.


Congrats! 30 lbs and only 15 weeks! WOW, he is huge! Ki-ki is 39 lbs and 10 months! Can not wait to see pics!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

Love Rebel...who looks like a dollbaby. The spoo you are thinking about looks just beautiful too. 

I noticed you are in TN and mentioned going to the beach...in NC or SC? I live on the coast and just be noisy. LOL!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

coastmom said:


> Love Rebel...who looks like a dollbaby. The spoo you are thinking about looks just beautiful too.
> 
> I noticed you are in TN and mentioned going to the beach...in NC or SC? I live on the coast and just be noisy. LOL!


Do you live in NC or SC CM? I am in NC about 1 1/2 hr from the beach...


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

NC...and I'm about 15 minutes from the beach!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

AWSOME!!!!!! Maybe one of these days we can meet up!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

That would be great!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have another friend here that has 9 Spoo's!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

9? WOW!!!!

Ever since I was a child, I have dreamed of living on a farm where I could have dogs and dogs and dogs! A few chickens and some cows too...and I guess a few goats since my h loves them for some reason. My dd actually made a Father's Day card for him with goat stickers. LOL!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

She had 10 before she gave me Ki-ki! Ki-ki is a great addition to our family, we LOVE her so much and are greatful to Frostfire for trusting me with her!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is beautiful!!!! welcome!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love my Rebel, who is a dollbaby. I'm already missing him, and I haven't left home yet. Maybe that's another reason to add to my family so that when I go away Rebel will have a playmate. I'm in Memphis, the far southwest end of the state. Going to Gulf Shores, AL with friends from work. This will be the first time I've visited there. Daytona, FL. is where I usually go.

Wouldn't it be fun to meet up sometime and bring our dogs with us?


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the Gulf Shores too. Have fun!


----------

